# Kein login nach Update



## Edi (9. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

habe den Update von 3.0.3 RC1 auf 3.0.3 gemacht.
RC1 lief problemlos.
Beim Update kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

                     p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  ERROR 1054 (42S22) at line 34: Unknown column 'customer_no' in 'field list'


Der Server (Suse 11.1) läuft aber ich kann nicht mehr als admin einloggen.
Wie komm ich jetzt wieder als Admin rein?


Das Reset fürs Adminpasswort wie es  in den FAQ steht habe ich vorläufig noch nicht gemacht.
Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem?


Danke
Edi


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

> Beim Update kam folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> p { margin-bottom: 0.21cm; }  ERROR 1054 (42S22) at line 34: Unknown column 'customer_no' in 'field list'


Auf der Shell beim aufrufen von: ispconfig_update.sh ?



> Das Reset fürs Adminpasswort wie es  in den FAQ steht habe ich vorläufig noch nicht gemacht.


Schau mal bitte mit phpmyadmin in die ispconfig Datenbank? Sind die controlpanel User-Records wie z.B. admin in der Tabelle sys_user da?



> Hat sonst noch jemand dieses Problem?


Ich hab bis jetzt nichts derartiges gesehen.


----------



## Edi (9. Okt. 2010)

In der Tabelle sys_user gibt es keinen admin.


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

Ok. dann ist irgend was beim Update schief gegangen oder aber die Datenbank war corrupted so dass mysql die Änderungen nicht mit eingespielt hat.

1) Mach ein Backup der jetzigen ISPConfig datenbank.
2) Spiel das letzte Backup der ISPConfig DB zurück, Du findest es im /root Folder.
3) Checke ob dann die User in der sys_user Tabelle wieder da sind.
4) Wenn 3) ja, dann führe das Update erneut aus, indem Du den manuellen Update Anweisungen aus den release notes folgst.


----------



## Edi (9. Okt. 2010)

Danke,

werde ich heute Abend versuchen.

P.S. Ich möchte howtoforge finanziell etwas supporten, geht das auch mit einer altmodischen Überweisung?


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2010)

> P.S. Ich möchte howtoforge finanziell etwas supporten, geht das auch mit einer altmodischen Überweisung?


Ja, das geht. Die 6 monatige Subscription von Howtoforge.com (25 EUR) gibt es für Kunden aus DE auch auf Rechnung. Wenn Du Interesse hast, schreib mir bitte eine Mail an info [at] projektfarm [dot] de und bitte auch den howtoforge.com Usernamen angeben, auf den die Subscription aktiviert werden soll. Hier auf der .de Seite haben wir ja noch keine Subscriptions. Über die Subscription kannst Du Dir dann bei Howtoforge.com auch das neue ISPConfig Handbuch runterladen.


----------



## Edi (13. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Ok. dann ist irgend was beim Update schief gegangen oder aber die Datenbank war corrupted so dass mysql die Änderungen nicht mit eingespielt hat.
> 
> 1) Mach ein Backup der jetzigen ISPConfig datenbank.
> 2) Spiel das letzte Backup der ISPConfig DB zurück, Du findest es im /root Folder.
> ...


Die Datenbank war defekt, das letzte Backup auch. Habe das vorletzte benutzt, Update neu ausgeführt. Es scheint alles zu funktionieren.

Danke

Edi


----------

